# Hello, I am new to the board....



## dosandojang (Mar 26, 2004)

I am a 4th Dan in Hap Ki Do. I started in Bong Soo Han's IHF style back in 1980 under one of his 3rd Dans named: Rudy Rodriguez of Peru. I later practiced under Kwang Sik Myung on Wilshire Blvd, in LA, CA. Then I trained under a few lesser known named Korean Masters. Finally, I am with Yong M. So (9th Dan KHA) in Tae Guk Moo Sool Hap Ki Do. I am trying to gain entrance into the KHF through Masters Frank Clay, H. Whalen, and J. Lim.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!You will find some of the most professional and polite people here! enjoy!


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mithios (Mar 27, 2004)

Welcome!    Mithios


----------



## Disco (Mar 27, 2004)

First, Welcome to the boards. Hope you enjoy your time here. Do you plan on attending the KHF seminar in June in Florida? If I'm not mistaken, they will accept and test all Dan rankings for membership into the KHF and for rank advancements for KHF members, along with a Masters ranking course. If you are seeking KHF affiliation, I would assume that this would be the best way available at present.

If I may be so inquisitive. Starting with Bong Soo Han's IHF, he is considered the pioneer who pushed/opened Hapkido to the general public (Billy Jack), what prompted you to leave and seek another organization? Thanks in advance for your reply.

 :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2004)

You poor soul.  :jaws:


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, I am aware of the KHF event. I was told about it by Masters Frank Clay, H. Whalen and J. Lim. I will try, but it is 3,000 miles from me. As for GM BS Han and I why I did not stay with the IHF style, I studied under one of his 3rd Dans who had left for political reasons. I just assumed I would not be allowed into the IHF because of my Master's prior problems with GM Han...


----------

